# Beauty is in the eye …



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually it's in the hub&#8230; can't wait to build a new wheel around this..


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

*if only Shimano offered more choice of colours*

Once the hub is stripped down and degreased, it cleans up and paints up very well. I had my doubts with my black one but had a spare sliver one, which is this one and it looks like how Shimano should have offered it in the first place - with a choice of colours beyond balck and silver.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job!:thumbsup: 
Please post photos when you complete the build.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Just a quickie now it's finished..


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Niiiiccceee.
What frame / specs ?
Cheers


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking setup!


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

LukeSPOOK said:


> Niiiiccceee.
> What frame / specs ?
> Cheers





> Here you go: -





> *
> FRAME:* VIPER RC1.0 VPP (repainted in metallic black with a hint of ruby red
> *STEM:* Easton 105mm with 6* rise
> *BAR:* Oval 25.4mm
> ...


This project has given me a lot of downhill and night riding pleasure.. especially at night with my lights..



>


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

